# Ηχορύπανση ή ηχορρύπανση;



## sarant (Apr 14, 2008)

και: ταχύρυθμος ή ταχύρρυθμος;

Με άλλα λόγια, ένα ή δύο ρο στα νεότερα σύνθετα;

Το θέμα τέθηκε αλλού (σε μια λίστα που δεν ασχολείται με τα γλωσσικά συνήθως) και έγραψα μερικά, που τα ξαναγράφω εδώ, έτσι για προβληματισμό.

Ο κανόνας λέει ότι οι σύνθετες λέξεις με δεύτερο συνθετικό που αρχίζει 
από -ρ- γράφονται με δύο ρο *αν είναι λόγιες ή αρχαίες* (θυμίζω, στα αρχαία το ρο το πρόφερναν δασύ), ενώ με ένα ρο αν είναι νεότερες ή ξένα δάνεια (π.χ. ασπρόρουχο, το ρούχο είναι σλαβικό).

Έτσι λέμε απορρίπτω, αλλά ξαναρίχνω.
αναρρόφηση αλλά μονορούφι.
εμπορορράπτης αλλά φραγκοράφτης.


Ως εδώ, καλά. Τι γίνεται όμως με τα νεότερα που είναι λόγια αλλά είναι 
και λαϊκά; Και ιδίως όταν το β' συνθετικό μένει αμετάβλητο (ενώ παραπάνω, ο νεότερος τύπος είναι δημοτικότερος π.χ. ράπτης/ράφτης)

Παράδειγμα καλό, τα σύνθετα της ρύπανσης. Το καινούργιο ορθογραφικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, την ηχορύπανση τη γράφει με δύο ΡΡ, διότι, λέει, το θεωρεί λόγιο σύνθετο, ενώ την αφισορύπανση με ένα Ρ χωρίς σχόλια. Τη θερμορύπανση δεν την έχει, ούτε (περιέργως) την αντιρύπανση. Εδώ φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια αντίθεση, γιατί η ίδια λέξη (η ρύπανση, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως δεν είναι αρχαία, είναι μεσαιωνική) συνθέτεται
αλλιώς με το ένα σύγχρονο πρώτο συνθετικό (ηχο-) και αλλιώς με το άλλο 
(αφισο-). 
Το λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη έχει με ένα ρο και τα δύο (ηχο- και αφισο-). 
Ωστόσο και τα δυο λεξικά βάζουν με δύο Ρ την απορρύπανση και τα απορρυπαντικά. 
Προφανώς επειδή αυτά πρόλαβαν να καθιερωθούν σε μια εποχή παλιότερη.

Το ταχύρρυθμος, το μεν λεξικό Τριαντ. το δίνει με δύο ΡΡ, όπως και το 
λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη το μεγάλο, αλλά το Ορθογραφικό το δίνει και με τις δύο γραφές (ταχύρυθμος/ταχύρρυθμος) προτιμώντας όμως την απλούστερη, ταχύρυθμος, επειδή λέει ανήκει στα νεότερα σύμφωνα.
Αυτό μού φαίνεται χοντρή αντίφαση με π.χ. την ηχορρύπανση, που κι αυτή 
νεότερη είναι.

Το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (που τώρα συνειδητοποιώ πόσα κενά έχει το λημματολόγιό του, αφού στο αντιρ- που κοίταξα λείπουν τα: αντιρατσισμός και τα παράγωγά του, αντιρύπανση και τα παράγωγά της, αντιρευματικά φάρμακα, αντιρυτιδικός), το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, λέω, και εννοώ το ορθογραφικό, πέφτει σε αντίφαση εσωτερική και αλλού: το βαθύριζος το έχει με ένα ρο, ενώ το πολύρριζος με δύο. Ωστόσο, όσο αρχαίο είναι το ένα, τόσο και το άλλο (και τα δύο απαντούν στον Θεόφραστο). Το Τριαντ. τα έχει και τα δύο με ΡΡ.

Οπότε, αφενός υπάρχει ένα σχετικό αλαλούμ, αφού και τα ίδια τα λεξικά πέφτουν σε αντιφάσεις, το θέμα δεν έχει κοιταχτεί συνολικά.
Αφετέρου, προσωπικά απλογράφω όσο περισσότερα νεότερα σύνθετα, δηλαδή όσα δεν δίνονται άμεσα από τα αρχαία ή από την καθαρεύουσα. Ετσι τα σύνθετα της ρύπανσης θα τα έβαζα με ένα ρο, ενώ για τον ταχύρρυθμο προβληματίζομαι' χωρίς να σκεφτώ, με ένα ρο,
αν το σκεφτώ μάλλον με δύο (όμως, το γκουγκλ δίνει διπλάσια "ταχύρυθμα"
από "ταχύρρυθμα").

ν.σ


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2008)

Θα απαντήσω προκλητικά. Οι αντιφάσεις στα λεξικά και στη χρήση θα υπάρχουν, σε σχέση με όσες νέες λέξεις δημιουργούνται όπου και τα δύο συνθετικά θα μπορούσαν να ανήκουν στη λόγια παράδοση (π.χ. μια χαρά θα ακουγόταν το «ηχορρυπάνσεως» πριν από 100 χρόνια) ωσότου πάρουμε γενναίες αποφάσεις για την ορθογραφία των _παλιών_ λέξεων με τα δύο «ρ» και αποφασίσουμε να μιμηθούμε τους λαμπρούς ανορθόγραφους του διαδικτύου που μας προτρέπουν να γράφουμε (οι αριθμοί αντιστοιχούν σε ευρήματα σήμερα, για τη μία πτώση μόνο): 

αιμοραγία – 5.800
αναρόφηση - 492
απόροια – 1.220
διάρηξη – 381
αντίρηση – 12.000
αναρίχηση – 2.000
ανάρωση – 6.000
απέριψε – 2.900
απόριψη – 3.200
απορόφηση – 2.900
απορυπαντικά – 2.600
αρώστια – 3.750
διαροή – 4.000
εμμηνορυσία - λίγα (39) αλλά καλά
εμποροράπτης – 17+15 ο ράφτης
επίρημα – ελάχιστα
επιροή – 4.800
ισοροπία – 8.300
καταράχτης– όλα μαζί (+κτης) χιλιάδες
κομπορημοσύνη – 24
ομόρυθμη – 44
παχύρευστος – 285
πολύριζα – λίγα αλλά καλά
σιελόροια – 17
υδροροή – 394
χείμαρος – 3.900

Να μείνουν τα δύο «ρ» εκεί που έχει τελικό σύμφωνο το πρώτο συνθετικό, π.χ. παλίρροια, συρραπτικό. Κι αυτό υπό συζήτηση, π.χ. σύρριζα ή σύριζα; :-}
Οπωσδήποτε πάντως _υπερρεαλιστής_ (και _σουρεαλιστής_).

Μέχρι τότε, εγώ ψηφίζω _ηχορύπανση_ και _ταχύρυθμος_. Δηλαδή, να προβληματιστούμε τι να κάνουμε με τα παλιά και να σταματήσουμε να προβληματιζόμαστε συνέχεια τι θα κάνουμε με τα καινούργια.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2008)

Μια διευκρινιστική ερώτηση: όταν λες "τους λαμπρούς ανορθόγραφους του Διαδικτύου" εννοείς μήπως τα παιδιά που έχουν το ιστολόγιο "Ανορθογραφίες" και που έχει καθιερωθεί να αποκαλούνται συλλήβδην Ανορθόγραφοι:
http://anorthografies.blogspot.com/
και που είχαν πρόσφατα ένα ποστ για την ορθογραφική απλοποίηση, ή τους ανώνυμους χρήστες γενικώς;

Φαντάζομαι το δεύτερο, αλλά λέω μήπως.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2008)

Στους ένδοξους δεύτερους, που μόνο μέσα από το διαδίκτυο ανακαλύπτουμε πόσο πολλοί είναι. Στους πρώτους θα αναφερθώ προσεχώς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2008)

Και για να το φαιδρύνουμε:

Υπάρχει και η αντίθετη τάση, με δύο «ρ» αντί για ένα. Έτσι θα βρούμε στο διαδίκτυο 230 *_καταρραμένη_ (*_καταρραμένη ξενιτιά_). Κοιτάζω και τα αρσενικά, να ένας *_καταρραμένος_ σε λεξικό. Ένας άλλος γράφει για τον *_καταρραμμένο_ Σιδηρόπουλο. Πρέπει να 'χει πολλά ράμματα για τη γούνα του.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 14, 2008)

Δηλαδή όσο πιο μεγάλη η κατάρα, τόσο περισσότερα τα ρ και τα μ. Και την Κατάρα στην εθνική οδό Ιωαννίνων-Τρικάλων που πάει και σκοτώνεται ο κόσμος στα τροχαία, με πόσα ρ θα την γράψουμε; (Μη δω αποδόμηση, αμέσως να πεταχτώ! Ε ρε βούρδουλα που θέλουνε μερικοί μοντερέιτορ...)

Παρεμπιπτόντως και εντελώς ασχέτως, Νίκελ μου, πολύ με "φωτογραφίζει" η υπογραφή σου και είμαι και παιδί συνεσταλμένο!

_Επειδή ουδέν ολιγότερον μόνιμον της υπογραφής και της αβατάρας, η νυν υπογραφή είναι: Beauty is a summation of the parts where nothing needs to be altered, added, or taken away._ [Προσθήκη Νίκελ]

Επειδή γλώσσα λανθάνουσα και τα λοιπά, ο παραπάνω ενικός μου ξέφυγε, γυρίζω στον πληθυντικό μου πάλι :-D [Προσθήκη Κάπα]


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Απίστευτο εύρημα! Είναι γνωστό ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δίνεται μάχη ανάμεσα στο αρχαίο _υδρορρόη_ και το πιο σύγχρονο _υδρορροή_. «Ροή» σου λέει ο άλλος, και δίπλα στη _συρροή_, την _επιρροή_ και τη _διαρροή_, παίρνει θάρρητα και η _υδρορροή_. Άρα μόνο η _Καλλιρρόη_ (ή μήπως *Καλιρρόη ή *Καλλιρόη ή *Καλιρόη; διότι απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές) αξίζει αυτό το «ρόη».

Και να που ανακαλύπτω ότι το Ορθογραφικό δέχεται (;) και ως «άλλη ορθογραφία» την *υδροροή*! Δίπλα στην *υδρορροή* και πάνω από την *υδρορρόη*. Μπορώ να φανταστώ το σκεπτικό: η λόγια λέξη είναι _υδρορρόη_. Η *υδροροή* είναι νεότερο σύνθετο, οπότε ένα «ρ»!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στους ένδοξους δεύτερους, που μόνο μέσα από το διαδίκτυο ανακαλύπτουμε πόσο πολλοί είναι.


Στο διαδίκτυο η ανορθογραφία πάει σύννεφο - όπως και στη ζωή, άλλωστε. Απλώς μέχρι τώρα τα προσωπικά γραπτά τού καθενός δεν γίνονταν αυθωρεί δημόσια όπως τώρα με το διαδίκτυο - τουλάχιστον μεσολαβούσε κάποια στοιχειώδης διόρθωση.

Φρονώ ότι το πώς γράφει το καθετί ο κόσμος στο διαδίκτυο δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί κριτήριο για το πώς να ορθογραφηθεί μία λέξη. Το κόρπους που προκύπτει στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι ανάλογο εκείνων που συνθέτονται από τα αρχαία κείμενα ή τα τυπωθέντα βιβλία ή άρθρα. Εκεί γνωρίζουμε ότι θα βρούμε τα γραπτά πιο συνειδητών και συγκροτημένων συγγραφέων, σε σύγκριση με το ίντερνετ.

Το πώς ορθογραφείται μία λέξη ή μία οικογένεια λέξεων, είναι σίγουρα ένα ζήτημα που μεταβάλλεται δυναμικά σε βάθος χρόνου. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να υπηρετεί μία λογική τύπου σφυγμομέτρησης (της μορφής "πόσοι το προτιμάτε έτσι") ή να τίθεται σε γενική ψηφοφορία. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2008)

Νομίζω όμως ότι οι φιλόλογοι παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη τους και όσα μη δημόσια κείμενα έχουν σωθεί από την αρχαιότητα, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί θεωρείς βήτα κατηγορίας τον διαδικτυακό "γραπτό" λόγο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2008)

Δεν θεωρώ συλλήβδην β' κατηγορίας τα διαδικτυακά γραπτά, απλώς λέω ότι ο όγκος των προσεγμένων και επιμελημένων διαδικτυακών γραπτών πάντοτε θα είναι μικρότερος εκείνων που γράφονται πιο πρόχειρα. Επομένως για μένα ο στο διαδίκτυο ευρισκόμενος όγκος από μόνος του δεν αποτελεί κριτήριο για την ορθογράφηση μίας λέξης. Αν βέβαια επικρατήσει αυτή η λογική, τότε θα γλυτώσω απ' το έξοδο της επιμέλειας των βιβλίων μου. 

Ο λόγος που ενδιαφέρουν τόσο τα μη δημόσια κείμενα της αρχαιότητας, είναι φυσικά κι επειδή αναδεικνύουν όψεις της καθημερινής ζωής της εποχής. Μην ξεχνούμε ποιοι ήταν αυτοί που στην αρχαία, την ελληνιστική και τη μεσαιωνική εποχή είχαν τη δυνατότητα να γράφουν - κατά κανόνα είχαν τουλάχιστο διδαχθεί το πώς. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

Καμιά φορά, όταν βλέπεις πώς γράφουν στα περισσότερα φόρουμ, συνειδητοποιείς ότι ελάχιστοι διαβάζουν και ακόμα λιγότεροι επηρεάζονται από τους Χάρηδες και τους Σαραντάκους. Ή τα λεξικά του Μπαμπινιώτη. Διότι τα _αγόρια_, ας πούμε, ούτε οι ανορθόγραφοι δεν τα γράφουν _αγώρια_. (Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν πολλές ανορθόγραφες _πλημύρες_.)

Αυτό που δεν μπορούν να προβλέψουν εύκολα οι γλωσσολόγοι είναι η επίδραση που μπορεί να έχει στη γλώσσα η ελευθερία της έκφρασης και του λάθους στις νέες μορφές επικοινωνίας (από τα SMS και τα τσατ ως τα μπλογκ και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο μεθαύριο). Πόσο σαρωτική μπορεί να είναι αυτή η επίδραση; Μπορεί να βλέπουμε αλλαγές σε δέκα χρόνια εκεί που κάποτε χρειάζονταν εκατό και διακόσια;

Για πόσα χρόνια ακόμα θα κυκλοφορούν λεξικά που θα επισημαίνουν ότι είναι λάθος να λέμε «προοιωνίζει» και «διέρρευσε την πληροφορία»; Το σημείωμα του Λεξικού για το Σχολείο σχετικά με το _καταχωρίζω_ και το _καταχωρώ_ είναι βγαλμένο από άλλη εποχή. Δεν αντιλήφθηκαν ότι στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν 14.900 «καταχώρηση αγγελιών» και 40 «καταχώριση αγγελιών». Και ότι δεν ορίζουμε με τη λογική της σημασίας του _καταχωρώ_ στην ελληνιστική εποχή αυτά που εν σοφία εποίησε το σημερινό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο.

Βεβαίως, το διαδίκτυο δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει σώμα κειμένων όπου θα κυριαρχούν ανεξέλεγκτα οι αριθμοί. Ο έλεγχος των τάσεων ωστόσο μπορεί να δώσει χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. (Για παράδειγμα, δεν είναι τα ευρήματα για το «γλιτώσω» τόσο περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για το «γλυτώσω», για να θεωρήσουμε ότι αυτή η μάχη έχει κριθεί. :) )

Για να επανέλθω στα «ρ», μια και ο sarant έγραψε εδώ για την ταπεινότητά μου: δηλαδή προτείνει (μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού; δεν ξέρω) να γράφουμε π.χ. αιμοραγία, αντίρηση, απορόφηση, απορυπαντικά, παχύρευστος, χείμαρος.

Ο ρόλος μου, κανονικά, επειδή βάζω και μαθητές μου να επισκέπτονται αυτές τις σελίδες, θα έπρεπε να είναι συντηρητικός. Η συμβουλή σε μαθητές και μεταφραστές είναι: ακολουθούμε αυτά που λέει η σχολική γραμματική (και αποκεί και πέρα το χάος). Και θα πάω εδώ και τώρα να κάνω «ομόρριζο» το προκλητικό «ομόριζο» που έγραψα σε άλλη σελίδα.

Ο λόγος που κατέγραψα τα λάθη με τα διπλά «ρ» είναι για να δείξω ότι ακόμα και πασίγνωστες λέξεις έχουν συγκεκριμένα αδύναμα σημεία. Πόσοι μπορούν να εξηγήσουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _επήρεια_, _επηρεάζω_ και _επιρροή_; Ή ανάμεσα στο _έριξε_ και το _κατέρριψε_; Ο sarant και την ξέρει και τα γράφει σωστά. Αναρωτιέται όμως, και εύλογα, για τα _ταχύρ(ρ)υθμα_. Άλλοι, πάλι, σου λένε «Κουλ ιτ. Τι σημασία έχει αν υπάρχουν 11.000 _ταχύρυθμα_ και 5.000 _ταχύρρυθμα_. Έχεις δει τι γίνεται με τα _colour_ και τα _color_; Δεν έχω ωστόσο δει κανέναν Αγγλοσάξονα να αγχώνεται».

Είπα λοιπόν κι εγώ να πρωτοτυπήσω. Να προβλέψω ότι, αν θέλουμε να μπει κάποτε ένα τέλος στη σχιζοφρένεια, αντί να αναρωτιόμαστε πόσο λόγιο είναι το πρώτο συνθετικό και πόσο λόγιο το δεύτερο για να αποφασίσουμε αν θα βάλουμε ένα ή δύο «ρ» στον νεολογισμό, ας φάμε τα περίσσια «ρ» από τα παλιά. Στο κάτω κάτω, για λατρεία της εικόνας (και της παράδοσης) πρόκειται. Ποια φωνητική λογική λέει σήμερα ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε _απορρυπαντικό_;

Πάντως, μόνο για αστείο θα πρότεινα να γράψουμε _επίρημα_. Αν από την άλλη αποφάσιζε κάποια ακαδημία να μελετήσει τη μεθεπόμενη ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση, αν δεν το προτείνει κάποιος άλλος, εγώ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να το προτείνω στα σοβαρά. Για να μην αναρωτιόμαστε πώς να γράψουμε το _προρηματικό_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Συμφωνώ ότι στις μέρες μας οι αλλαγές που εντέλει μεταβάλλουν στοιχεία της γλώσσας μας τελούνται με πολύ ταχύτερο ρυθμό (συνήθως καταιγιστικό και ενίοτε σαρωτικό). Επομένως την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας μας πλέον τη βιώνουμε διαρκώς - και αυτή πλέον δεν ορίζεται (ούτε είναι πια δυνατόν να οριστεί) από σοφούς και επιτροπές.

2. Χαίρομαι, nickel, που συμφωνούμε για τη λογική που πρέπει να διέπει το διαδικτυακό σώμα κειμένων και την αξιολόγησή του (και το 'πιασα το καρφί για το "γλυτώνω", αλλά δεν ιδρώνει τ' αφτί μου).

3. Μου αρέσει πολύ το χαρακτηριστικό της αγγλικής να επιτρέπει εναλλακτικές ορθογραφήσεις μίας λέξης (και δεν αναφέρομαι στην ύπαρξη διαφορετικών ορθογραφήσεων μεταξύ αμερικανικής σχολής και βρετανικής κοινοπολιτείας), και δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην το υιοθετούμε κι εμείς τούτο στην ελληνική, στις περιπτώσεις εκείνες όπου θέλουμε να επιτρέψουμε την ύπαρξη, αντάμα, της "υδροροής" και της "υδρορροής". Γιατί, δηλαδή, να πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσει κάποιος το δικό του, και η δική του γνώμη να κατισχύσει _όλων_ των άλλων; Σαν πολύ δυσκοίλιοι γίναμε, βρε παιδάκι μου!


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2008)

Zazula said:


> 3. Μου αρέσει πολύ το χαρακτηριστικό της αγγλικής να επιτρέπει εναλλακτικές ορθογραφήσεις μίας λέξης (και δεν αναφέρομαι στην ύπαρξη διαφορετικών ορθογραφήσεων μεταξύ αμερικανικής σχολής και βρετανικής κοινοπολιτείας), και δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην το υιοθετούμε κι εμείς τούτο στην ελληνική, στις περιπτώσεις εκείνες όπου θέλουμε να επιτρέψουμε την ύπαρξη, αντάμα, της "υδροροής" και της "υδρορροής". Γιατί, δηλαδή, να πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσει κάποιος το δικό του, και η δική του γνώμη να κατισχύσει _όλων_ των άλλων; Σαν πολύ δυσκοίλιοι γίναμε, βρε παιδάκι μου!



Εγώ δεν το ξέρω αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό της αγγλικής, ότι επιτρέπει εναλλακτικές ορθογραφήσεις. Διότι, όπως λέει και ο ζαζ. το colour/color δεν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση (το ένα θεωρείται λάθος εκεί, το άλλο εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το colour/color δεν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση (το ένα θεωρείται λάθος εκεί, το άλλο εδώ).



Δεν θα έχει γούστο να αναφερθώ σε περιπτώσεις όπως το sty - stye, το κριθαράκι που (δεν) λέγαμε τις προάλλες.
Γούστο θα έχει να πούμε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει και στην Ελλάδα: το _κτήριο_ θεωρείται λάθος στο ένα μέρος, σωστό στο άλλο. Ο _ορθοπαιδικός_ κ.λπ.

Και αν δουλέψω ποτέ για τον Zazula, μπορεί να φάμε και τα μουστάκια μας (ή, μάλλον, μόνο το δικό μου) για το _γλιτώνω — γλυτώνω_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Μεταφέρθηκε εδώ το παρακάτω μήνυμα του Zazula:

Εναλλακτικές (ισοδύναμες) ορθογραφήσεις είναι λ.χ. τα sty/stye, plimsol/plimsole/plimsoll, abatage/abattage, abetter/abettor, abridgement/abridgment, absinth/absinthe, absorbance/absorbancy, aby/abye, acaleph/acalephe, acarpelous/acarpellous κλπ.

Επίσης πολλές λέξεις (όχι, όμως, όλες) με κοινό μεταξύ τους θέμα και κατάληξη -er/-or (ή εν γένει διαφορά σ' ένα μονάχα γράμμα κατά την ορθογράφησή τους) είναι εξίσου δόκιμες.

Για να τα βρείτε στο RHWUD επιλέξτε "Search on Definitions" και γράψτε "also" - θα δημιουργηθεί μία τεράστια λίστα με όλα τα λήμματα τα οποία διαθέτουν εναλλακτικές ορθογραφήσεις. Πολλά απ' αυτά βεβαίως είναι άσχετα με αυτό που εννοώ (πρόκειται, δηλαδή, για αρκτικόλεξα ή ακριβή συνώνυμα ή λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης με εναλλακτικές μεταγγραφές) - αλλά πάλι προκύπτουν μπόλικα παραδείγματα γι' αυτό που θέλω να πω.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας το κύριο άρθρο του Βήματος της περασμένης Κυριακής, έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι «ελληνορρωσικές συναντήσεις κορυφής» και μου φάνηκε λόγιο και παρωχημένο το διπλό «ρρ». Βεβαίως, έτσι το βρίσκεις στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου, παρέα με την «ελληνορρωμαϊκή» πάλη και τον «ελληνορράπτη» (ξέρετε, αυτόν που σου έραβε φουστανέλα στα μέτρα σου, σε αντιδιαστολή προς τον φραγκοράφτη —αυτός έχει χάσει το δεύτερο «ρ» στο λεξικό— που σου έραβε δυτικού τύπου κουστούμι).

Το διαδίκτυο δείχνει τη σαφή υπεροχή των τύπων «ελληνορωσικές» και «ελληνορωμαϊκή». Η ευχάριστη είδηση; Μετά από τρία λεξικά, *ελληνορωμαϊκή* είναι η ορθογραφία που επιλέγει και το Ορθογραφικό.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως, έτσι το βρίσκεις στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου, παρέα με την «ελληνορρωμαϊκή» πάλη και τον «ελληνορράπτη» (ξέρετε, αυτόν που σου έραβε φουστανέλα στα μέτρα σου, σε αντιδιαστολή προς τον φραγκοράφτη —αυτός έχει χάσει το δεύτερο «ρ» στο λεξικό— που σου έραβε δυτικού τύπου κουστούμι).



Οι ρωμιοράφτες ή ελληνοράφτες ή ελληνοραφτάδες δεν έραβαν μόνο φουστανέλες, και σε μερικά μέρη δεν έραβαν καθόλου φουστανέλες.

_Τέτοιος ένας πράος και ησύχιος ήτανε ο μπάρμπα Κατακουζνός. Ρωμιοράφτης ήτανε το ζαναάτι του, «ειρηνικόν επάγγελμα» όπως έλεγε ο ίδιος. Τους λέγανε ρωμηοραφτάδες, επειδής ράβανε ρούχα ρωμέικα, δηλαδή σαλβάρια, σταυρωτές, γούνες με γιρμισούτια και με χάρτζα, ψιλοδουλειά πολλή. Οι ραφτάδες πάλι που ράβανε στενά, φράγκικα, λεγόντανε φραγκοραφτάδες. Οι ρωμιοραφτάδες ήτανε ντυμένοι με σαλβάρια, κι ήτανε γνωστικοί, ταπεινοί, χριστιανοί, λιγόλογοι και σιγομίλητοι σαν πνεματικοί, νιοι και γέροι. Τα μαγαζιά τους, είχανε καπάντζες, κι ήτανε καθαρά, νοικοκυρεμένα, και συχνάζανε σε δαύτα ανθρώποι θρήσκοι και ήσυχοι, που περνούσανε δίπλα σου δίχως να τους καταλάβεις. Μπροστά στην καπάντζα είχανε σοφάδες και ράβανε καθισμένοι σταυροπόδι, με βγαλμένα τα παπούτσια, με τα τσουράπια. Μ’ έναν λόγο, ήτανε αληθινά «ειρηνικόν επάγγελμα», όπως το ’λεγε ο μπάρμπα Κατακουζνός._
http://www.sarantakos.com/kibwtos/elgr/kontoglou_biblos.html


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2008)

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι, αν έβαζα σταυρωτές, γιρμισούτια, χάρτζα και καπάντζες στην εξήγηση, θα έπρεπε να ανοίξω πολλές φορές το λεξικό. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι επίσης ότι ο Κόντογλού σου χρειάζεται γλωσσάρι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2009)

Σε σχέση με την παραπάνω συζήτηση θα πρέπει να διαβάσουμε στο Linguarium το νέο σημείωμα του Dr Moshe, στο οποίο, με ρεαλισμό και τήρηση ισορροπιών, παρουσιάζει τις σκέψεις του για το ακανθώδες αυτό πρόβλημα. Διαβάστε το εκεί. Εδώ απλώς μεταφέρω τους κανόνες που προτείνονται στο τέλος του σημειώματος.


Το μόνο κριτήριο που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει ως γνώμονας, έστω και αν αναγκαστούμε να κοπιάσουμε για να το περιγράψουμε, πρέπει μάλλον να αναζητηθεί στη διπλή παράδοση της Νέας Ελληνικής, συνεπώς στον χαρακτηρισμό τής σύνθετης λέξης ως λόγιας ή μη, πράγμα που έχει ως επί το πλείστον ακολουθηθεί στη νεοελληνική λεξικογραφία. (Λεπτομέρειες του σκεπτικού μνημονεύει ο Γ. Παπαναστασίου στο ισορροπημένο και εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο βιβλίο του _Νεοελληνική Ορθογραφία_, Θεσσαλονίκη 2008, σ. 353-4). Με αυτή τη λογική βάση ο κανόνας αναδιατυπώνεται ως εξής:

«Γράφονται με δύο -_ρρ_- οι σύνθετες λέξεις που αποτελούν _αρχαία_ κληρονομιά, καθώς και τα νεότερα _λόγια_ σύνθετα».

Η αρχή αυτή, ωστόσο, απαιτεί, αν δεν θέλουμε να την παραδώσουμε δέσμια στην ασάφεια, να ορίσουμε μερικές προϋποθέσεις που να καθιστούν ασφαλέστερη την κρίση μας, όχι μόνον επί της αρχής αλλά και στις λεπτομέρειες. Ενώ για τα αρχαία σύνθετα η κατεύθυνση είναι σαφής, ο όρος _λόγια σύνθετα_ πρέπει να νοηθεί ότι αφορά στην προέλευση και στον σχηματισμό, όχι στη σημερινή χρήση. Ας προσπαθήσουμε τώρα να συγκεντρώσουμε εν συντομία λίγα επιπρόσθετα στοιχεία που θα δώσουν στον αναθεωρημένο κανόνα λογικό ειρμό και προγραμματική επάρκεια:

(1) Γράφονται με διπλό -_ρρ_- μόνο τα λόγια γηγενή σύνθετα (αγγλ. _native learned compounds_) και, ως εκ τούτου, απλογραφούνται όλα εκείνα που περιέχουν στα συστατικά τους ξένη λέξη ως α΄ ή β΄συνθετικό: _ασπρόρουχα_ (_ρούχο_, σλαβ. λέξη), _αφισορύπανση_ (_αφίσα_, γαλλ. λέξη), _αρχιραβίνος, αντιρατσιστικός, ελληνορωμαϊκός, ελληνορωσικός_ κ.ά.

(2) Τα λόγια σύνθετα συχνά περιέχουν δεσμευμένα μορφήματα που δεν απαντούν αυτοτελώς στη Νέα Ελληνική. Επιπλέον, αρκετές φορές διασώζουν τον αρχαίο τύπο μιας λέξης που έχει μεταπλαστεί. Παραδείγματα: _ημί-ρρευστος, ομό-ρριζος, έ-ρρινος, ωο-ρρηξία, ομό-ρροπος, εμμηνό-ρροια — απο-ρρίπτω, κατα-ρρίπτω (απέρριψα, κατέρριπτα),_ αλλά _ρίχνω, έριξα, ανα-ριχτός — συρράπτω (συνέρραψα),_ αλλά _ράβω, έραβα, έραψα, εμπορο-ράφτης_.

(3) Αν ο κανόνας μας πρόκειται να είναι συγκροτημένος, χρωστούμε τότε να αντιμετωπίζουμε συνολικά τα συστήματα λέξεων και να χειριζόμαστε ομοιοτρόπως τις λεξιλογικές οικογένειες. Εφόσον τα αρχαία σύνθετα διατηρούν τη γραφή τους, συμμορφώνουμε με αυτά όσα λόγια σύνθετα βασίστηκαν στο ίδιο πρότυπο. Παραδείγματα:

_ομόρρυθμος, μεταρρυθμίζω, αρρυθμία,_ πράγμα που επηρεάζει τα νεότερα _ταχύρρυθμος, ετερόρρυθμος, απορρυθμίζω _κ.ά.
_απορρυπαντικό_, πράγμα που επηρεάζει τα λόγια σύνθετα _αντιρρυπαντικός, ηχορρύπανση_ (αλλά _αφισορύπανση_, όπως δείξαμε στο κριτήριο 1)
_ανάρρωση, επίρρωση,_ οπότε και _αναρρώνω_ (παρ’ ότι μεταπλασμένο)
_συρρέω, καταρρέω, διαρρέω_ και επομένως _συνέρρευσα, κατέρρευσα, διέρρευσα_ πράγμα που επηρεάζει το απλό _ρέω, έρρεα, έρρευσα,_ για να μη διασπάται η λεξιλογική οικογένεια.

Οι λίγες αυτές αρχές προφανώς δεν επιλύουν όλα τα ζητήματα ούτε απαλλάσσουν τον αναγνώστη από την ανάγκη να συμβουλεύεται τα λεξικά για την προέλευση ή τη σύσταση μερικών συνθέτων. Αν οι διέξοδοι φαίνονται ίσως αδιαφανείς και σχεδόν πάντοτε μη ριζικές, είναι προφανώς επειδή η σύσταση της γλώσσας είναι πολυμερέστερη από όσο μπορεί να περιγράψει ο κανόνας. Εξάλλου η ορθογραφική σύμβαση δεν καλείται να κυβερνήσει, όπως έγραψε ο ποιητής, in clauso ventorum carcere, αλλά στο ανοιχτό πέλαγος της γλώσσας.​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> (3) Αν ο κανόνας μας πρόκειται να είναι συγκροτημένος, χρωστούμε τότε να αντιμετωπίζουμε συνολικά τα συστήματα λέξεων και να χειριζόμαστε ομοιοτρόπως τις λεξιλογικές οικογένειες. Εφόσον τα αρχαία σύνθετα διατηρούν τη γραφή τους, συμμορφώνουμε με αυτά όσα λόγια σύνθετα βασίστηκαν στο ίδιο πρότυπο. Παραδείγματα:
> _ομόρρυθμος, μεταρρυθμίζω, αρρυθμία,_ πράγμα που επηρεάζει τα νεότερα _ταχύρρυθμος, ετερόρρυθμος, απορρυθμίζω _κ.ά.
> _απορρυπαντικό_, πράγμα που επηρεάζει τα λόγια σύνθετα _αντιρρυπαντικός, ηχορρύπανση_ (αλλά _αφισορύπανση_, όπως δείξαμε στο κριτήριο 1)
> _ανάρρωση, επίρρωση,_ οπότε και _αναρρώνω_ (παρ’ ότι μεταπλασμένο)
> _συρρέω, καταρρέω, διαρρέω_ και επομένως _συνέρρευσα, κατέρρευσα, διέρρευσα_ πράγμα που επηρεάζει το απλό _ρέω, έρρεα, έρρευσα,_ για να μη διασπάται η λεξιλογική οικογένεια.​


Παρότι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εύλογος ο ανωτέρω κανόνας, και πάλι μπορεί να επιτρέψει να γεννηθούν προβλήματα ακόμη και στις καλύτερες λεξιλογικές οικογένειες. Υπόδειγμα τέτοιας οικογένειας είναι τα σύνθετα της λέξης _ρύθμιση_:
απορρύθμιση, διαρρύθμιση, θερμορρύθμιση, μεταρρύθμιση
Όλα με το -_ρρ_- τους. Παρόλο που, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όλα τους πλην της _μεταρρύθμισης_ (< αρχ. _μεταρρυθμίζω_) είναι νεότερες λέξεις, η _μεταρρύθμιση_ (σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι οι νεότερες αυτές λέξεις εισήχθησαν πρώτα στη λόγια γλώσσα) ήταν αρκετή για να τα τραβήξει όλα μαζί της. Ωραία. Αλλά εγώ έχω και τη _*μικρορύθμιση*_, μια λέξη που είναι μάννα εξ ουρανού για τον μεταφραστή που θέλει να αποδώσει το _fine-tuning_. Να την εντάξουμε στη λεξιλογική οικογένεια των υπολοίπων και να γράψουμε _μικρορρύθμιση_; Πάντως τα ευρήματα είναι 36 προς 1 υπέρ της γραφής _μικρορύθμιση_. Είναι και που το πρόθημα _μικρο_- δεν έχει ικανό αριθμό συνθέτων με β' συνθετικά λέξεις που αρχίζουν από _ρ_: Πέρα από συνθέσεις _μικρο_- + _ραδιο_- + [όρος], μόνο τη _μικρορωγμή_ βρήκα.

ΥΓ Αν ψάξετε κι εσείς για λέξεις από _μικρορ_-, λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι τα _μικρορροπύγιος_ "αυτός που έχει μικρή ουρά" και _μικρορχιδία_ είναι συνθέσεις με _μικρ_-, όχι _μικρο_-. Για το _μικρορροπύγιος_ βλ. _ορροπύγιον_ "το άκρο τού κόκκυγα των πουλιών" < _όρρος_ "το άκρο τού ιερού οστού" + _πυγή_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2009)

Α, πιο πάνω ανέφερα τη _μικρορωγμή_. Ούτ' αυτή είναι μικρότερος πονοκέφαλος, αν σκεφτούμε ότι τα άλλα θέματα του _ρήγνυμι_ [*ρηγ*-: _διαρρηγνύω_, _διάρρηξη_, _διαρρήκτης_ | *ραγ*-: _αρραγής_, _αιμορραγία_, _γαστρορραγία_] σχηματίζουν τη δική τους λεξιλογική οικογένεια με μπόλικα -_ρρ_-, οπότε τι κάνουμε και μ' αυτό; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάς τον _μεγαλορρήμονα_! :)

Υπάρχει μια λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή ανάμεσα στις προθέσεις (_διαρρύθμιση, μεταρρύθμιση, απορρύθμιση, αναρρύθμιση_) [ή το αυτο- (_αυτορρύθμιση_)] και τα άλλα συνθετικά. Ακόμα και η _θερμορύθμιση_ έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα με ένα «ρ» (παρά τα χρονάκια της). Νομίζω ότι, όταν απομακρυνόμαστε από γνωστές λέξεις και απλή σύνθεση, τα σύνθετα με ένα «ρ», είτε τα θεωρούμε κακοσχηματισμένα είτε όχι, αυξάνονται σε σχέση με εκείνα που προτιμούν τα δύο «ρ». Δεν λείπουν οι «μικρορρυθμίσεις», απλώς είναι ελάχιστες. Θα διαλέξεις ανάλογα με τη συνέπεια που θέλεις να εφαρμόσεις στο γραπτό σου (χρήση ή κανόνας; ). Για τους όποιους τυχόν διαμαρτυρόμενους ας έχεις έτοιμα και τα επιχειρήματά σου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

ανοσορυθμιστικός ή ανοσορρυθμιστικός;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 14, 2014)

Στο Εθνικό Συνταγολόγιο βρίσκω 3 «ανοσορρυθμιστικά» και 1 «ανοσορυθμιστικό». Δεδομένης της ροπής των γιατρών προς την καθαρεύουσα, ψηφίζω -_ρρ_-.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

Μες στο μυαλό μου είσαι, dharvatis.
ΥΓ Θενξ! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 14, 2014)

:-D :-D


----------



## nikolaou (Aug 5, 2017)

nickel said:


> Ποια φωνητική λογική λέει σήμερα ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε _απορρυπαντικό_;



Μπρρράβο!


----------

